# Busy Weekend Coming Up!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Steph, is this with VHOC? Any idea what times Quiz will be competing? My boyfriend are going to be down there Saturday morning to watch for a bit!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm tired just reading!!
Have a great weekend Stephanie!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

nixietink said:


> Steph, is this with VHOC? Any idea what times Quiz will be competing? My boyfriend are going to be down there Saturday morning to watch for a bit!


Ummm... based on the judging schedule and number of entries, I'm guessing I'll be in the Jumpers ring sometime between 9am-9:30. I'll definitely be in Jumpers first. I think I'll end up toward the end of the 20" dogs as far as running order. I probably won't make it then to the Standard ring until 10:30-11ish. I'll be there hanging out, doing some obedience training along the side and selling raffle tickets for the club. (They have some great raffle items!) Look for me and come say hi!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck with everything this weekend and hope Quiz wins everything. You have made me tired just reading about all the stuff you have going on.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You make me feel lazy! LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

have a great time, looking forward to hearing how you did!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Didn't have a chance to stop by due to work!

But, how did Quiz do???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sunday night, wondering how you did???


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG. I'm so tired!

In short:

Sat. - first time ever in Excellent. Lost track of running order and had to run into the ring for Jumpers. He was a wild monkey. Took a 3 obstabcle joy ride before settling in and handling well for the remainder. NQ. Standard was great, but he popped out of the weave polls. NQ. (Basically have to be perfect in Excellent. Only allowed "error" is up to 5 seconds over time.)

Sun. - Obedience Nov. B. Judge fell asleep during heeling pattern! Ok, not REALLY, but he called left turn vs. right turn. Left was impossible due to ring ropes, so I took an extra step or two (thinking he'd catch his mistake and correct himself!) and then turned right anyway. Then he forgot to call the final about turn and let me heel right out of the ring before I did the about turn on my own! He realized his mistakes and said he wouldn't score me for that! Ended up in a run off for first. Won it with a 198 for first place! (He's now shown in Nov. B. 6 times and has been first all six!)

Agility Jumpers Excellent was a beautiful run, but he knocked one bar. We qualified in Standard for our first AX leg.

Overall - went HS Golden in Obedience and High Combined Obed/Agility for a $50 cash prize!

We're all very tired! I had to go to work each day after showing...... MUST SLEEP!

-S


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Yaaay Quiz and Steph! Congrats.



FlyingQuizini said:


> OMG. I'm so tired!
> 
> In short:
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, sounds like a great weekend! Lots of congratulations coming your way!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo, congrats! The VHOC trial is always so fun!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Job guys! Sounds like both a fun and busy weekend.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Sounds like it was tons of fun! Congrats on getting your first AX leg!!! I cannot believe that about the judge in obedience, but at least you were not penalized for it! Well get some rest!!!

Do you ever run agility in San Diego? Our next AKC trial will not be until Silver Bay in February...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sammydog said:


> Woo hoo! Sounds like it was tons of fun! Congrats on getting your first AX leg!!! I cannot believe that about the judge in obedience, but at least you were not penalized for it! Well get some rest!!!
> 
> Do you ever run agility in San Diego? Our next AKC trial will not be until Silver Bay in February...


Haha! Yeah, it was pretty interesting with the judge. I've shown under him before and he's known to have a "sharp pencil". I'm quite pleased with my score under him. 

We lost one point on heel on leash and I suspect it's from a bit of forging. Lost .5 on the recall (slightly crooked front) and .5 on heel free, which could've been forging again or maybe a crooked sit.

Now we'll really kick it into gear to polish our open work and hope to show in open in March or so. I need to work on re-entering the ring for groups. It's one area where I lack nice attention. Only real way to address it is to match like crazy. We need dogs in front and behind us. He's fine once we set up for groups, but I'd prefer him to heel into the ring with me and right now, he doesn't.


----------

